# ever use static grass



## coupman35 (Dec 9, 2012)

Well i was thinking of getting some of that static grass it look good ,i look it up on you tube,Which place is best to get it from cheaper,Also looking to make my own aplicator any tip do they make the bug zapper whit a 9volt battery or just 2 AA s .and info before i start ordering .


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I've never tried to make an applicator, but the static grass with the commercial applicator works great. We have it at the club, and I've laid a bunch of grass with it. I'm looking to try it on some really tall grass next.


----------



## coupman35 (Dec 9, 2012)

was lokoing on ebay wounder if this grass will work whit the aplicator Warhammer / Warhammer 40k Terrain Static flock Grass Medium Green


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Static grass should work in the applicator, do you have a link to that applicator?


----------



## coupman35 (Dec 9, 2012)

No i was on you tube it realy easy to make .There is 3 or 4 video on you tube that show how to make them for about 10.00$ using a electric fly zapper .


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

You need a ion generator correct?? I dont think radio shack says this part.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

It's actually just a high voltage static source that charges the grass so it'll stand up in the glue.


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

My experience with a static grass applicator is that is good for standing up your hari, when not handled correctly.


----------



## michael cuneo (Sep 5, 2013)

Hi coupman I made an applicator out of a bug zapper 2d batterys is what this required works OK I thought about 9 volts more power I dont want to smoke it .it works fine you just have to take your time. woodland scenics, walthers have assortments of static grass I made mine for less than $5.00 Mike


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

Static grass is on my list of thing to do. let us know how it works.


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

This has been on my list for some time. I'll probably be trying the DIY version as the price point for the commercial ones are a little steep. There is a few articles I have read on the subject of making one. Here is one. It's on page 93. 

http://issuu.com/mr-hobbyist/docs/mrh-2010-mar-apr-ol/93?viewMode=presentation&mode=embed


----------



## michael cuneo (Sep 5, 2013)

Hi danny if you look on u tube there are 3 videos part 1,2,3, pretty good vids thats where I got my info . I got the bug zapper at harbor freight $4.00 and 2 flour sifters at the doller store for a buck it's pretty easy to make. give it a try and good luck Mike


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

I've got the fly swatter on the back porch. I've been on the fence on if I want to go battery powered or plug into the wall. About the only part I would have to buy is the negative ION generator. I figure after the move I'll get the project started.


----------

